# Dan's westside training journal



## sftwrngnr (May 27, 2004)

First the obvious question... how the hell did I get from not wanting to be a tub of goo, to getting completely serious about competitively powerlifting.  Well, I have Atherjen, Saturday Fever, White_Pony and others who post in the various forums to thank.  You all are a true inspiration!

I also paid attention to how I did squats in this morning's workout, and realized that I was succumbing to a classic case of wanting to go heavier, while my depth started to drift up from parallel.  I did some reading, and the clear answer was box squats.  No worries about not being below parallel,  no worries about not having the proper form.  To be honest, that bothered me... I always focus on form, and I was a little disappointed to see myself getting caught up in trying to up the weight, somewhat artificially.

So, I'm building a 12" box, and a small 3" lifting platform that I can cart to my gym to use.  Implicitly this means that I have to give up riding my Harley to work on Mondays and Fridays... a small sacrifice for knowing that I'm training right, and that I won't have to worry about scratching on squats (or anything else for that matter).

That said, here is my planned routine (cut largely from Saturday's contribution to Atherjen's journal... thank you both!):

Monday - Max effort sq/dl day
1.) Deadlifts 8 Sets, 8,5,5,3,3,3,1,1 reps
2.) 12" box squats 6 Sets, doubles
3.) Stiff legged deadlifts, 3" box 6 sets 8,5,5,5,3,3 reps
4.) Hypers 4 sets 10 reps
5.) Situps 4 sets 15 reps
6.) Lats Pulley rows 4 sets 10 reps
-or-
7.) Bent barbell rows 4 sets 10 reps

Wednesday- Max effort bp day
1.) Barbell bench press 8 sets 8,5,5,3,3,3,1,1 reps
2.) Triceps presses 4 sets 10 reps
3.) Pushdowns 4 sets 10 reps
4.) Side lateral raises 4 sets 10 reps
5.) Lats - Pulley rows 4 sets, 10 reps
6.) Biceps 3 sets preacher curls 15 reps

Friday - Speed squat day
1.) 12" box squats - 12 sets, doubles
2.) Stiff legged deadlifts, 3" box sets 8,5,5,5,3,3 reps
3.) Situps 4 sets 15 reps

Sunday - Speed BP
1.) Speed bench 10 sets, triples 60% raw max
2.) Triceps presses 4 sets 10 reps
3.) Pushdowns 4 sets 10 reps
4.) Front raises 4 sets 10 reps
5.) Lats - Pulley rows 4 sets 10 reps
6.) Lats - Lat pull downs 4 sets 10 reps
7.) Biceps 3 sets strict barbell curls 15 reps

So, thats my plan.  I'd appreciate some feedback.  Since Monday is a holiday, I will either start with Max effort sq/dl on Sunday or Tuesday.  I should probably do it on Sunday, since if I do it on Tuesday, I'll probably call in sick to work (LOL).

Thanks in advance for your help and support.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

Looks very good. I can't stress enough the importance of variety on the routine. You're making a great start by creating this routine, but I want to suggest that instead of saying what exercise, you say what body part. Instead of setting Pulldowns, just set Lats, etc. You've got incredible numbers to start with, and all we can do is go up.

A little sidenote of inspiration: Louie Simmons squatted 930lbs when he was 52 years old.


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

RIGHT ON!  

Good Luck! You've defintly got a great base of current weights that your playing with.  
be prepared to feel sore and beat after training!


----------



## sftwrngnr (May 30, 2004)

Howdy,
So, I did my first westside ME DL day.  Today started out a little frustrating... had some issues building my squat box, and since my three daughters were watching me, I couldn't say what I really wanted to say, and instead opted to say "dangit!".  At any rate, got to the gym this afternoon, ready to rock-n-roll.

Deadlifts:
135X8
225X5
315X5
365X3
385X3 - Getting tired here
405X1
475X1 (*NEW PR! * Nailed it! Just about gave 3 60+ year olds heart failure as I slammed the weight down and yelled "FUCK YA!")

Box squats... feet way wide apart, using a bench (box build failure (LOL)).
135X2... Man these feel weird
135X2
135X2
225X2
225X2
315X2 SQUISH (BAH!)  So... I am using a REALLY wide stance here, going well below parallel, and I can feel a major difference from what I was doing.

Stiff legged deadlifts
135X8
215X5
265X5
285X5
315X3
AND I'm SPENT (LOL)

Chest supported rows
225X10
315X10
365X10
405X8 (Couldn't get the last two).

At this point, I'm dying, AND... I have to get my daughters out of day care, so I'm not able to finish up my workout.

All in all, I'm happy.  New PR... need to add an additional set of 3 to deadlifts, which will likely drop my max, but... I'm pretty confident, I'll nail 500 by the end of June.

Thanks in advance for feedback.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 31, 2004)

Impressive as hell!

Really solid numbers for a first day. If you can, setup a camera to tape yourself doing squats. Form on squats and deadlifts should be more or less identical. Once that's all synched up, you'll notice your squat and deadlift numbers will start to balloon upwards together. Great workout, and great to have another powerlifter among us.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi SF,
Thanks for the feedback.  Much appreciated!  I have to say, I really like box squats.  Here it is Tuesday, and I can STILL feel some soreness in my legs; affirmation that I "hit it" right.  I was also happy that my back didn't really hurt at all... it was a little sore Sunday night, but I put a heating pad on it for a little bit, and that was it.

I'll work on getting video of my lifts so you can give me some feedback.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

holy smokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great lifts!! 
Congrads on the PR!  

just a suggestion on the soreness trail- contrast showers d00d. serious


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2004)

Great lifts, I look forward to following your progress!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wednesday ME BP day *

Morning everyone,

First off, thanks Rock and Jen for the encouragement. It is much appreciated!

So, today is ME BP day. My bench is my weakest lift, for a couple of reasons. For starters, I used to hate bench... because it was my weakest lift, and secondly, I had a distal repair a number of years ago, and as a result have a very weak right shoulder, and I tend to "baby it". Since starting back at the gym, and more importantly, since deciding to get serious about powerlifting, I no longer baby my right shoulder. I'm also no longer afraid of bench (sf had mentioned the "bench of death" in his signature a while back... I had experienced that when I first started lifting).

At any rate, here was today's workout:

Barbell bench press:
115X8
135X5
185X3
205X2 (couldn't get 3... mind you, this was last week's one rep max)
215X1 (YEA! PR)
225X1 (Tried for two... could only get one... new PR though)

Note to self here: I need to put an additional set of 3 reps in here... I will do that next week (didn't have my handy dandy spreadsheet).

Triceps: Dumbbell triceps presses
50X10
55X10
60X10
60X6 ... REALLY tired here... will drop the weight a little next week if I feel tired.

More Triceps:
Pushdowns
85X10
90X8
80X10
80X10

Lats:
Pulley rows:
195X10
215X10 ... I'm just completely dying here!!
180X10
180X7 (Couldn't get the last 3 reps).

So... this begs the question... why can I only do 215 on pulley rows, when I can do 405 (yes, 4 45 plates on each side of the bar) of chest supported rows... yes, thats full ROM too. I suspect it is because I did the chest supported rows on Sunday when I did ME DL, and no chest... I was disappointed with only 215 though !

So... onto biceps:
Strict bicep curls:
10X55
10X60
8X80

I also decided to throw in some shrugs and my gripping exercise (where I have the bar loaded and see if I can pull it up and hold it for a 10 count).
Shrugs:
225X10
315X10
405X10

Pull and hold (for lack of a better description)
495
585 (YAY... got a full 10 count here... last week could only do 520)
675 MISS... got it up about 2 inches before my fingers just let go... grr! It was kinda cool to see the bar bend with 7 plates on each side !

So... to summarize:
Good workout. Bench is improving, which is a significant change for me. I need to make sure that I bring my handy dandy spreadsheet so I make sure I get all of my sets in.

My goal for the end of June is a 275 bench.

I then showered and took my first contrast shower... holy shit Jen... you masochist!  'Bout froze my you know what off!  Definitely going to get some getting used to... 3 minutes cold, 1 minute hot, 3 minutes cold... BRRR!

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

haha, gotta love the ice baths. 

 That's some intense lifting. Just keep slamming at those triceps and your bench will climb, no problem.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 2, 2004)

Contrasting showers actually helps soreness?  I had heard about this and always wondered if it really works.  Great journal by the way, Dan!  Oh, and your signature with the quote from your 17 year old is hilarious!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Ice baths, contrasting showers, GPP. All one needs to optimize recovery.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Great journal, Dan! Lifts look awesome! Keep it up. I'm hoping to do Westside soon, so I'll be following along for sure.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome lifts Dan!!! Keep at it! Very impressive!  




> I then showered and took my first contrast shower... holy shit Jen... you masochist! 'Bout froze my you know what off! Definitely going to get some getting used to... 3 minutes cold, 1 minute hot, 3 minutes cold... BRRR!


 they pay off. although do it 2 mins each rather than 3-1.



> Contrasting showers actually helps soreness? I had heard about this and always wondered if it really works.


 helps A LOT actaully.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Mavs, SF, Jen and Var... I truly appreciate the feedback and sense of comraderie... where the hell was this board 18 years ago... I know, I know, Al Gore hadn't invented the internet yet (LOL).

Mavs... I have to acknowledge that I look older than I am... I have a full head of hair, but it is pretty much all gray, so the kid probably actually thought I WAS 50... I'm sure that at that age, everyone older than 20ish looks old enough to be carbon dated.  I also have to say that he was part of the reason why I decided to actually get serious about powerlifting again.

Var... I look forward to seeing your progress on Westside.  I read your journal, and you've got a pretty hardcore workout there!  I used to do a similar workout some years ago, but mine was nowhere near as intense.

SF... as always, thanks for the feedback.  This is a really intense workout plan you've got me on.  I'm going to see if I can bring my tripod and camera next week to video squat and deadlifts... I would greatly appreciate your feedback on whether or not I'm doing the box squats correctly.  I believe I am, primarily because I REALLY felt it... however, I want to make SURE that I am .

Jen, you're awesome kid!  I still think you're a masochist for the contrast showers, but I'll "butch it up" and do them.  If both you AND SF say it helps improve recovery, then it obviously does.

I'm probably going to do some cardio tomorrow, primarily because I gotta get rid of my tummy... its ridiculous.  Arms, chest, and legs look pretty decent... strength is coming up, faster than I honestly ever expected (when I was 20 something, and lifting at 181, it took 6 months to go from 425 to 475 deadlift... I have gone from 405 to 455 to 475 in approximately 3 weeks).  My tummy, however, remains the same.  I know... I gotta get my diet together.  I'm going to work on formulating a diet that I can stick to... Jen, you've got some amazing resolve girl!

Hope you all have a great night!

-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 4, 2004)

Good evening everyone,

I had a pretty decent workout this afternoon.  Today was speed squat day.

Box Squats: (Focus on explosive strength)
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X2
205X2
205X2
225X2
225X2
255X2

Stiff Legged Deadlift (Road my Harley today, so I didn't bring my 3" platform)
205X10
225X8
315X5
335X3
385X3
405X2

Gripping exercise... partial deadlift and hold for a 10 count
405
495
585
675 got a 3 count... dangit!

I wanted to a little more with my legs, so I did Hack Squats
530X10
620X10
710X5   (Full ROM... all the way to the bottom and back up)

Situps (decline... my calves didn't want to fit in the holder thingie... Come on... they're only 18" around... whats up with that?)
15
15
15

(Should have done one more set)

Hyper-extensions with 35 lb plate
10
10
8  (I'm REALLY Tired at this point)

I was really pissed off at my boss this evening, so I had a little extra energy.  After my workout, I'm ready to go home and go to bed!

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

-Dan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, looks like an awesome w/o. How long did it take you?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

405 for a double in SLDL is great.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the feedback .
Rock, it was a total of 52 minutes.  It took a little longer than expected, because I was talking to a kid about the virtues of doing box squats.

Monstar - thanks!  Some day I'll be where you are now .  I was surprised that I could do 405 SLDL, because my current 1 RM DL is 475.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 5, 2004)

All that in 52 minutes? That's a GREAT example of the intensity level powerlifters need to strive for. 

Great lifting all around, the SLDL work is solid. Hack squat looks intense!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi back SF,
Apparantly I AM pretty intense .  Both my wife and my oldest daughter say that I look pissed off when I'm lifting.  I'm not... I am, however, focused.  I'm there to get my workout done.  I'm not there to socialize, I'm not there to make friends.  Its possible that I have the wrong attitude.... All I know, is that on ME days, I'm focused on getting a new PR.  On Speed days, I'm focused on making sure I get an intense workout, and that my form is right; that I'm working on explosive strength.

Basically I put on my MP3 player which has everything from DMX to AC/DC, Metallica, POD, etc .

Looking forward to tomorrow... speed BP day .

-Dan


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

GREAT training session!!!  talk about strreeeenngthh!!!!  
Intense workout I'll say!!  Keep it up

its DE BP for me today too! 

ohh you need to get some Linkin Park, the whole Hybrid Theory CD rockin for a workout!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 6, 2004)

Your focus is right on. I always tell MonStar to get done in no more than 60 minutes. If you hit 60 minutes and you're not done, YOU'RE DONE. So for you to be ripping out intensity like that and get done under 60 is perfect. I hope the other guys getting into powerlifting take note, because THAT is the way it should be done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2004)

Point taken!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey SF and Jen,
Thanks as always for the feedback!

So, today was speed BP day...

Bench (Barbell) speed, explosive lift
135X3
135X3
135X3
155X3
155X3
155X3
155X3
155X3
155X3
155X3

Triceps Presses (Dumb bell)
65X10
65X10
65X10
65X7  Felt a twinge in my shoulder, so I stopped

Triceps -- Pushdowns
85X10
90X8
95X10
90X10

Shoulders -- Side Lat Raises
30X10
30X10
20X10
20X10

Lats -- Chest supported rows
135X10
225X10
315X10
455X4
405X4

Biceps -- strict curls
50X15
60X10
60X10

Shrugs
225X10
315X10
405X10

Total time: 47 minutes

Summary:
Felt really good about todays workout.  Good intensity.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi all,
Had a marginal workout today.... sigh... I guess you win some, and you lose some.

ME DL day.
8X225
5X275
5X315
3X365
3X405
3X425 -- am REALLLLLLY Tired here
1X455
0X495 Miss... Dammit
0X495 Miss again... wasn't happy with the first answer (LOL).

SF... I have a question here.  I have upped the weights, and as a result, I am much more tired.  Should I do that on ME days?  I believe the extra work directly impacted my final lift, or should I focus on the fact that the total weight that I'm lifting continues to progress?

So... I continue my workout, and I'm pissed at myself because of the 495 miss.

Box squats
225 X0 (yep... miss on that)... I was REALLY tired this morning
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X2
185X2

SL DL
135X8
225X5
315X3
355X3
385X2

Hypers
10
10
10
10

Situps (Decline)
15
15
15
15

Lats -- cable rows
170X10
180X10
215X10
... I have one more set, but at this point, I'm just DONE!

Total time:  57 minutes.

Summary:
Honestly, a crummy workout... sigh... I was tired, and when I didn't hit my 495 attempt, it seemed as though the rest of the workout went downhill from there.  My issue to deal with (LOL).


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> SF... I have a question here. I have upped the weights, and as a result, I am much more tired. Should I do that on ME days? I believe the extra work directly impacted my final lift, or should I focus on the fact that the total weight that I'm lifting continues to progress?


 I think you may be tired due to the frequency. You trained Friday, Sunday and Monday and you've gone with a lot of volume each day. The frequency might not be an issue but you may want to look into lowering the volume a little bit. Split up what muscles get focused on between ME and DE days. Blast your triceps on your ME day, and your shoulders on DE day, stuff like that.

 And try to make smaller jumps as you progress on your ME days. There are times you jumped as much as 50 pounds between sets, and then went for reps. Instead jump 20-30 pounds and do singles. This will leave you in a much more able position when you get to the PR weights.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 7, 2004)

Holy Crap!
You reminded me of something... ummmm.... I did hack squats, hardcore on Friday (Speed Squat) day.  I suspect strongly that contributed to my legs being over tired... damn, damn, damn!
Thanks for the feedback SF.  Needless to say, no HS this Friday.  I'll nail 495 next Monday.  Man I feel like a dolt!
-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 10, 2004)

*Me Bp*

I ended up doing ME BP today instead of yesterday as planned.  Today was a decent workout... nothing to write home about, but decent.

Bench Press:
8X95
5X115
5X135
3X155
3X185
3X195
3X205
1X225
0X245 Got it started, but couldn't push it up... next time .

Triceps Presses
10X70
10X80
10X80
5X90

Pushdowns
10X70
10X80
10X90
5X100

Side Lat Raises
10X20
10X30
10X35
5X40

Rows - Cable Rows
10X180
10X195
7X210
5X215

Shrugs
10X225
10X315
10X405
5X455

Gripping exercise
405
495
585
635

Hang Cleans
10X95
10X115
10X135

Curls
10X60
10X60
10X70
10X80

Total workout time: 45 Mins

Summary:
Good intensity... disappointed that I didn't get a new PR on bench, but I'll continue to focus and work on it.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 10, 2004)

How in God's name did you ever complete that workout in 45mins 
Great job everything looks awesome


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

I wonder if you're sticking point is a mental block on bench. Or perhaps you'll need to stop doing triples and start doing singles sooner. Where is the bench failing? We can just tweak your next few ME days to get around wherever you're sticking.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Xring,
Thanks for stopping by .
To get my workout done as efficiently as possible, I will do some other exercise during my rest between sets.  For example, when doing triceps pressdowns, I did lateral raises.  When I did cable rows, I did strict curls during my rest period.  When I did dumb bell triceps presses, I did shrugs.  At 5:45 am, there isn't that many people in the gym, so I can get away with doing things like taking the curl bars with me to where I'm doing cable rows.

I also really don't socialize when I'm at the gym.  I'm there to get my workout done, and thats it .

-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey SF...
Didn't see your post until just now.  I suspect the issue with bench is more mental than anything else.  Whenever my shoulder tweaks a little, I kinda freak out.  Last week, it twinged a little when I was doing triceps presses.  I'm going to try and do some supplemental lifts declines or seated presses (whatever they are called) to work past my head .
I'm going to be patient on my bench.... It has always been my weakest lift, even when my shoulder was fine.  I am feeling stronger, but the reality is that (as obviated by my 1 RM), I'm still pretty weak on bench.  If I don't see any forward progress in the next week or so, then I'll get more serious about figuring out what the problem is.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Take a look at doing pin presses and board presses as well. Those lifts won't involve the shoulders much but will increase your overall bench strength.


----------



## White_Pony (Jun 11, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Bench Press:
> 8X95
> 5X115
> 5X135
> ...


try incresing the weight at small amounts...specifically at during the last couple sets. for example: 3x195  3x205   2-3x215   1x225   1x230-35   1x240...etc..etc...


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 14, 2004)

*Owww!*

Hi,
So, I did ME DL today, and I was in a hurry, which is a bad.  

DL:
135X8
225X5
285X3
315X3
405X1
455X1
495X0 ... pulled it up about 5", and I felt something "give" in my back.  I'm thinkin' that I either strained, or pulled a muscle.  Either way, I'm thinkin' that deadlifts are out for a few weeks  .  It really pisses me off, that I should have had the 495 today, but didn't get it because I was in a hurry.

I will post my other workouts later today (Speed Squat, and Speed Bench) from Friday and Sunday.

-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 14, 2004)

*Speed Squat Day (Friday)*

Hi,
Had a decent workout on Friday 
Box Squats
135X2
185X2
225X2
245X2
245X2
265X2

SL DL
135X8
225X5
275X5
315X3
355X3
405X3

Rack Pulls 1" above knees (Rack is dopey, and it's either 1" above, or 3" below).
405X5
475X3
565X1
655X1 (YAY... Full lockout at this weight ! )

Situps
15
15
15
15

Good workout.  Total time was 38 minutes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

Get some heat on that back! Heat rubs, heat pads, anything you can get your hands on that's hot.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 14, 2004)

*Speed Bench Day (Sunday)*

Had a real intense workout on Sunday .

Bench (Speed)
135X3
155X3
175X3
175X3
175X3
175X3
175X3

Shrugs
225X10
315X10
405X10
495X5

Curls
50X10
80X7
80X7
80X7

Dumb bell Triceps Presses
70X10
70X10
70X10
75X10

Chest supported rows
135X10
225X10
315X10
405X10
455X5

Cable Rows
210X10
225X10
240X5

Lat Pull Downs
Not sure... forgot to write down... doh!

Total workout was 48 minutes.  Good intensity .


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 17, 2004)

*ME BP Day (Wednesday)*

I'm still "off", because my back was still giving me some pain. Doing flat bench was uncomfortable, so I did a lateral press instead (machine).

Lateral Press
8X114
5X164
5X184
3X204
3X224
1X234
1X244

Shrugs
10X135
10X225
10X315
10X405
5X455

Triceps Presses (dumbbell)
10X70
10X75
10X80
5X85

Barbell curls (strict form)
10X80
10X90
7X100
5X110

Pressdowns
10X90
10X100
10X110
5X125

Cable Rows
10X180
10X195
10X210
5X225

Chest supported Rows
10X135
10X225
10X315
10X405
5X455

Total time: 42 Minutes

Summary:
Decent workout. Irritated that flat bench was uncomfy, but expect to be able to do it next week.
Back feels better today -- been putting a heating pad on it during the evening. I suspect DL is still out for a couple of weeks, so I'll alter my DL days.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 21, 2004)

*Friday's Speed Squat Day*

So,
My back was still aching a little, so I altered my workout a little.

Box Squats:
135X2
135X2
205X2 Back starts yelling at me.

Hack Squats:
460X10
550X5
640X5
730X3
800X1 --> YAY Full ROM.

SL DL (yes...)
135X8
205X5

Rack Pulls
200X5
290X3
380X3
470X3
540X1
560X1

Situps
15
15
15
15

Total time was 37 minutes... light workout. As I'm still concerned about my back.  SLDL was ok, so I'm going to go heavier on ME day, but am still going to be cautious.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 21, 2004)

Interesting what hurts you and what doesn't. I think a healthy dose of weighted hyperextensions, in moderation, would help. Also, reduce the cold time during your contrasting showers by half for awhile.

 Great lifting, injury considered. 560 rack pulls are impressive.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah, looks like a great workout buddy! And 800 for Hack! Wow, I do like 90


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 21, 2004)

*ME DL Day*

Hey Rock and SF, 
Thanks for stopping by  . SF... ya... way weird with what hurts and what doesn't.

So... I have to do a PM workout today, which I don't like anyway... GRRR!

I start with stretching on this weird contraption that really stretches my lower back... makes my back feel real good, so I decide that I'm going to do stretches between sets on deadlifts.

Deadlifts
135X8
225X5
315X3
405X1
455X1
475X0 ... so... there were these HS kids behind me... totally broke my concentration... this guy next to me asks me if I'm gonna try again, and I say "hell ya... I don't like that answer".
475X1 ... Nailed it like it was nothin'!  

At this point, I'm thinkin' I'm NOT gonna push it. In my mind, I can hear SF's quote from Dave Tate, to which I then say "Look Dave, I'm just comin' back from tweakin' my back.... LAST WEEK! I equaled my 1 RM... I'm thinkin' that's a pretty damned good effort".

Box Squats
135X2
225X2 REAL weak here (probably from doing HS on Friday)
165X2
205X2

SL DL
135X8
175X5
205X5
315X3
355X3

Shrugs
225X10
315X10
405X10
455X5

Rack Pulls
200X5
290X3
380X3
470X1
560X1
610X1

At this point, I'm REALLY tired
Situps
15
15
15
15

I didn't do rows today, cuz its late, and my sweetie needs to go to the gym when I get home, so I'm done.

Total time: 40 Minutes

Summary: I'm glad my deadlift is back. Back is still a little iffy... didn't go too heavy on SLDL. I am going to add Good Mornings to my routine to strengthen my lower back.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 24, 2004)

*ME BP Day*

Yesterday was ME BP day.  Still was unable to push up 245.  I am going to add some supplemental work with pin presses and board presses.

Bench Press
8X135
5X155
5X185
3X205
1X225
0X245 stuck at ~3" above chest will do more speed work, and will add pin presses.

Chest supported rows
10X225
10X315
10X405
5X455
5X475
1X495

Lat pull downs
10X185
10X225
10X245
3X260

Cable Rows
10X185
10X215
10X225
5X240

Triceps Pressdowns
10X80
10X90
10X100
5X105

Triceps Presses (dumb bell)
10X70
10X80
7X90
10X80

Curls (strict, straight bar)
10X80
10X90
10X100
5X110 (PR)

Shrugs
315X10
405X10
455X10

Grips 10 count hold
405
475
495
565
585 - 4 count

Summary: Good workout.  Not happy about bench.  Will do supplemental work to beat it into submission.  Am going to add pin presses and board presses, and will work on increasing speed work.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 28, 2004)

*Me Dl*

I took Sunday (Speed BP) off because I needed to get some stuff done on the yard, and had to prep the trailer for our camping trip.  Today was ME DL day; I was a little tired because I had to move a ton (literally) of concrete around the yard.

Deadlifts:
135X8
225X5
315X5
405X1
475X1
495X0 So... I talked to this old guy (73) who used to lift heavy, and he said "ya know, I saw you just pull up 475 with no problem... I think your problem is mental, not physical."  I decided I didn't like a miss at 495, so I tried again.
*495X1* Full lockout... came up with no problem... old dude was right .

So... I have added 40 lbs to my deadlift this month.  I didn't get 500 like I wanted to, but I'll take 495 .  Goal for next month is 525.

Box Squats:
135X2
225X2
225X2
245X2
245X2
265X1 (Missed on 2nd rep).

SL DL:
135X8
225X5
275X5
315X3
375X3

Since I'm going camping on the 1st, I'm not going to be able to squat for a week, so I did hack squats:
Hack Squats:
460X10
550X10
640X5
730X5
800X3

Good workout.  Legs are totally toast. Considering I tweaked my back two weeks ago, and thought I'd have 4 weeks recovery, I'm elated!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 28, 2004)

Incredible progress. Absoutely incredible. You'll have that 500 in no time flat. Thank God for old men pissing us off.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi back SF,
Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm quite pleased with the progress on deadlift.  I am going to focus on bench and squat for next month.  I pay attention to the advice you give Monstar, and will be incorporating that into my bench work.  I still need to work on my box squats in terms of getting more weight, although the improvement on deadlift (which uses essentially the same muscle group) is directly attributable to box squat work as far as I can tell.  I just think it looks dopey that I'm getting a miss at 265 on box squats... I guess the only consolation there, is that I'm going well below parallel.  I am using a bench at ~10".  I'm also going to start doing box squats inside the power cage so that I don't have to worry about getting stuck with nobody to help me if I miss.  Same thing with bench press.  I am going to do pin presses on Wednesday instead of flat bench.  I know I have a serious mental barrier there as a result of my shoulder injury from forever ago (Dr. said I'd NEVER bench above 200 again).

All in all, I'm pretty much on track for my long term goals.  If I can consistently improve each of my lifts by 10 to 15 lbs a month, I'll pretty much nail everything I want by next year's meet.

Thanks again.

-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 12, 2004)

*Back from vacation, ME DL *

So,
I took approximately a week and a half off for vacation with the family.  We went camping and fishing.

I decided to do ME DL yesterday.  All in all, it was a decent workout.

DL
135X8
225X5
315X5
365X3
405X3
475X1
495X1
505X0 
505X0 First attempt wouldn't budge.  Second attempt I got up a couple of inches.  I think my focus was off a little.

SLDL
135X8
225X5
315X5
365X3
385X3

BOX Squats
135X2
225X0 I felt my knee tweak a little, so I quit right there.  I'm not interested in getting injured.

I was not happy about box squats, so I did hack squats.
Knee felt fine, so maybe I was being overprotective.
440X10
530X10
620X10
710X10
800X5
850X5

Calves (while on the hack squat machine)
440X10
530X10
620X10
710X10
800X10
850X10

And I'm spent .

Summary: Good workout.  I have changed my diet some, and started dropping weight. Thus far, my strength still feels good .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

What happened to Dan?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Jersey,
I didn't TOTALLY disappear (LOL).  Basically a combination of vacation, and getting totally swamped at work has resulted in me not training anywhere near as consistently as I need to.  I started back in earnest on Sunday, and unfortunately, it showed.  I had a "talk with myself" and am going to make sure that no matter what, I put my training as a significant priority in my life... a job, after all, is just a job.
-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 4, 2004)

*ME D/L day*

Deadlifts
8X135
5X225
5X315
3X375
3X405
1X455
0X495
0X495
0X475 <--- Yeppers... got way weak by slacking off.

Box Squats
135X2
135X2
135X2
205X1 (Miss on 2nd)
175X2
175X2 <--- Again... way weak.

SL Deads
135X8
225X5
315X5
355X5
375X4
405X3
455X0

At this point, I'm quite pissed at myself, and call it a day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome back! Still a strong workout.  You'll be back in no time.  You had mentioned you hurt your back and then later your knee, so I was concerned you had a more serious injury.  Thankfully that wasn't the case.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 4, 2004)

*ME BP Day*

Here again, my lack of focus shows....
Becnh
8X135
5X155
5X175
0X225 <-- BAH!

So... I want to figure out what the deal is with my bench.  I go to the "Iso Lat Bench" machine, which is basically a vertical bench press.
8X102
10X122
10X142
8X152
6X172
5X182
5X202
3X222
3X232
3X252
3X272 <--- Interesting... I suspect the bulk of my issue with bench is psychological.

Curl
10X60
10X70
10X80
10X90
5X100
5X110

At this point, I have to go to work, so I'm done.

Decent workout... CLEARLY, underscores the importance of not slacking off.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2004)

Don't sweat it. It'll only take a week or so to get back into the swing of things. Work up slower and with less reps on your ME lifts. Do sets of 3 and progress 20-30lbs at MOST between sets. This will help you to lift more reps in the higher percentages of 1RM, and that's where the real gains come from.

Perhaps your best bet on bench is to ask someone else to load the plates once you get to 205. Tell them to be random. Maybe they'll load 210, maybe 230, who knows. If you don't know, you're either going to hit a PR and fail low. Both will produce desirable results. If you psyche yourself out on a 210 lift, your brain will feel challenged and respond nicely. Likewise, you may think you're doing 225 when it's actually 230. And that will really make your head spin.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Speed Bench (8/7)*

So, I had a decent workout.  Was very focused.

Bench
3X135
3X135
3X135
3X155
3X155
3X175
3X175

Curls
10X60
10X70
10X80
5X90
5X90
3X100

Lateral Raises (did these with my oldest daughter, who just started working out).
10X15
10X15
10X20
10X20

Shrugs
10X135
10X225
10X315
5X405

Dumbell Curls
10X40
10X40
10X40
10X50

Lat Pulls
10X95
10X135
10X150
10X165

Yates Rows (First time doing these)
10X115
8X135
8X135

Triceps Presses
10X50
10X50
10X60

Cable Rows
10X135
5X180
5X225
5X250

Chest Support Rows
10X225
10X315
10X405
5X425


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 9, 2004)

*ME DL day (8/9)*

So, I am going to follow the suggestions of the Jedi Master, so I changed my deadlift routine.

Deadlifts
8X135
5X225
5X315 <-- Here is my starting point
5X325
5X345
5X365
5X385
5X395
0X405 <--- Wowsers... am tired.

Box Squats
135X2
225X2
225X2
225X2
245XSQUISH <--- am going to do box squats b4 deads from this point forward

Rack Pulls
5X475
5X565
5X655
5X745
2X765
0X800 (Just wanted to see how that felt...)

Curls (My wife said my arms seemed disproportionately small compared to legs, so I'll work on some beach muscle between sets of other stuff)
10X60
10X60
10X55
10X45

Good workout.  Took body measurements yesterday, and saw some noteable things.
Legs -- gained 1/2".
Arms -- gained 1/2".
Waist -- Lost 2". (YAY... becoming much less like a Jabba The HUT body double).
Chest -- gained 0" <--- obviously need to REALLY focus on bench.
Am down to 235... goal for this month is to be below 230


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

Too many sets of 5. On deads and squats, and for the sanity of my lower back, I only do singles. When you started hitting your peak, you had already done 43 reps.

On ME lifts, we want to focus solely on the 1RM. We can do all of our repping afterwards.

For benching, I'll do sets of 3 until I feel I can't get 3, then I drop to singles and again shoot for a 1RM. Progression in weight looked excellent.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi SF (Yoda),
Thanks for the feedback.  I reread your original post, and realized I was supposed to be doing sets of 3, NOT 5.  I had in my mind that I was to do sets of 5, so that is what I did.  I will do sets of 3 next time, and I will also do sets of 3 on ME BP, and will do additional supplemental exercise.  I AM going to get my lifts to where I want them to be this month.  I have a plan... I deviated from the plan last month.  It won't happen again.
-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

I know you'll do whatever you want. The focus and intensity you bring are absokutely astounding. I'm glad I can add some insight and look forward to the goals in your sig going up and up.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 11, 2004)

*Me Bp*

Howdy all,
Thanks for the sage words of advise and encouragement SF.  I truly do appreciate it.

Bench
115X8 <-- Shoulder and left arm are screaming in protest... grr
135X5
155X3
165X3
175X3
180X1
190X1
200X0 <---- Should have had this, but didn't get full lockout

Incline Bench
90X8
110X5
120X5
135X3
145X1

Iso Lat Bench
114X8
134X5
144X5 <--- shoulder hurts real bad, so am gonna stop for now.

Curls
55X10
45X10
70X5
90X5
110X2
120X0

Shrugs (I know these don't have ANYTHING to do with my goals, but I like what happens to my traps ... How many software engineers do you know that have massive shoulders? LOL)
135X10
225X10
315X5
365X5
385X5
405X5
425X5

Triceps Pressdowns
70X10
80X5
90X5
115X5

Lat Pulldowns
120X8
135X5
150X5
165X5
180X3

Cable Rows
120X8
135X5
150X5
165X5 <-- Gotta go to work !

Summary: Took about 48 minutes to complete.  I need to speed things up a little bit so I can get more triceps in (probably by eliminating shrugs, although I was doing shrugs and curls during rest sets).  My right shoulder (which had a distal repair) was bothering me today.  I feel a good pump in my chest, which makes me happy.... I will beat it into submission .  Didn't totally finish my workout, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 12, 2004)

*Rest... what rest *

Today was supposed to be a rest day.  However, I bounced out of bed at 4:20 am, with my head full of software bug fixes, and various other thoughts, so I went to the gym.  I will be the first to admit that I hate ab work.  However, I need to do it, in the interest of improving my overall body .

Crunch Machine
40X10
50X10
60X10
60X10

Kneeling Crunches (with pully... don't know what these are called)
110X10
120X10
130X10
140X10

Spread Eagle Situps... these are way harder than you'd think... Atherjen... you masochistic wench!
10
10
10

Curls
60X10
70X10
80X10

Decline Situps
15
15
15
15

Vertical Leg Raises
10
10
10
10

Actually a good workout.  I am sure that I'll regret this tomorrow, but I'm going to do it anyway .


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 14, 2004)

*Speed squats*

I was actually supposed to do speed dl/squat day yesterday.  I didn't make it to the gym yesterday... had to work late, and I had gotten up late, so it just didn't happen.

Since ME DL is Monday, I went light today.

Box Squats
135X2
155X2
175X2
185X2
205X2
225X2
245X2

Speed DL I actually used a machine for these that allowed me to grip differently.  It also didn't have an actual bar... the movement was the same, although without the bar, made a big difference
135X2
135X2
405X2
495X2
585X2 !! Didn't realize that not having the bar in front of me made that much difference.  Could have done more, but didn't.  I actually came up fast enough that my feet almost left the ground at the top.  Clearly I have the strength to go heavier on deads!!

Curls
55X10
60X10
80X10
90X5
100X5
110X5

Gripping exercise
315
405
495
585
675
735... full 10 count 

Kneeling ab crunches
110X10
120X10
130X10
140X10
150X10

Hanging Leg Raises
15
15
15
15

Good workout.  I was very happy with my overall strenght and focus.  Must have had some sort of stress relief on Friday, or something, because I was super focused, and felt very strong.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 16, 2004)

*Speed Bench (8/15)*

Had a bit of a rushed workout today, so it was abbreviated.
Bench
135X5
155X5
175X3
175X2
175X2
175X2

Curl
70X10
80X10
90X10
100X10
110X5
120X5

Shrugs
135X10
225X10
315X10
385X10
405X10
455X10

Had to go, so workout was short.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 16, 2004)

*Me Dl (8/16)*

Felt a little sluggish today.  Realities of Monday and having to go back to work.

Box Squats
135X2
205X2
225X2
245X2
265X2
285XSQUISH... dangit!

Deadlifts
225X8
275X5
315X3
325X3
345X3
365X3
385X3
405X3
455X1
475X1
495X0 <-- Got it started but couldn't make it... strength feels better...

Looked at the clock, and had to bolt to work.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 16, 2004)

I REALLY like what you did with your DE Bench Day.

Where is the deadlift failing? Perhaps some small variations to the ROM could get you through 495 and moving onward again.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey back SF,
Not entirely sure what the deal is with D/L.  I was able to get it a couple of inches off the ground, and that was it.  Not sure if I just gave up or what the deal is.  I'm going to add the machine I used on Saturday, and a squat machine as well.  I KNOW the strength is there, because I pulled up 585 like it was nothing when I was doing speed work.  I also noticed, that on box squats, I'm still super weak... sigh. I know, be patient...  I guess the good news, is that at least my strength is coming back.  Needless to say, no more "months off" from the gym!

On a different/interesting note, I noticed that my arms feel like they are getting bigger, so I measured... 17"... I have gained 1/2" since last measurement.  Clearly curls work (LOL).


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 17, 2004)

*Rest... I'll have enough time to rest when I'm dead!*

The alarm went off at 4:30 this morning... grrr... I packed my gym back, and went to the gym.

Cardio:
Eliptical machine 10 minutes

Crunch machine
50X10
60X10
70X10
80X10
90X6

Curls
55X10
60X10
70X10
80X6
90X5
100X3
110X0 <--- Just didn't have it in me 

Kneeling Crunches
140X10
150X10
160X10
170X0 <--- GRRRR... someone popped in while I was on rest set, so stopped.

Dumb bell curls
40X10
40X7
45X5

Decent workout.  I felt good to get crankin' early in the morning, and now I'm at work, ready to spew code like a mad man!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 18, 2004)

*Me Bp*

Bench
105X8
135X5
155X3
175X3
195X3
205X1
225X1
245X0 <-- got it started, but could not get lockout, so it doesn't count.

Incline Bench
105X8
135X5
155X2
175X2 <--- shaky here

Pin Presses
70X8
90X5
110X5
130X3
150X3
170X3

Military Press
70X8
90X5
100X5
110X3

Curls
70X10
80X5
90X5
100X3
110X0

Yates Rows
135X8
185X5
225X3

Chest Supported Rows <-- Did these between yates rows duh!
135X10
225X10
315X10
405X3 

Tricep Pressdowns
70X10
80X10
90X10
100X5

Decent workout.  Disappointed with not getting 245.  I'm going to start hitting my triceps super hard, and am going to figure out what form works best with my bench.  Today, I tried a slightly wider grip, and found that it doesn't hurt my shoulder as much.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2004)

Board or Pin Presses will help a lot. If you're sticking 4" up, set the pins 3" up and do reps. 4 sets of 6 or 8 sets of 3 should help a lot. Makes a good accessory lift.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, and this is best done after doing close-grip or decline or some other bench variation as your ME. It wouldn't be too beneficial to do regular bench and then regular pin pressing. It wouldn't hurt, but you'd get better results adding the mix.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 19, 2004)

*Stomach flu?? Ha... I have working out to do*

So, I had some sort of stomach bug yesterday and today, but started feeling better this afternoon, so I went to the gym.  I am changing my workout days a little so that I'll have more of a weekend, so that may screw some things up a little.

Speed DL

Box Squats
135X2
185X2
225X2
245X2
265X2
285Xsquish... grrr

D/L Machine Thingie... need to write down what this is
225X8
315X5
405X2
495X2
585X2
605X2
625X2
645X2
665X2
675X0... just didn't get it started, at all

S/L D/L
225X8
315X5
335X3
345X3
365X3
385X3
405X1 ... sooooper tired here.

Hack Squats
350X5
440X2
530X2
620X2
710X2
800X2
850X2
900X0 ... Blah... I got nothin'

So, on all of my leg and back work, I focused on explosive strength.  Hacksquats looked ridiculous, because the sled was slamming up against the top of the assembly on my push up... People were staring... oh well .

Curls
70X10
80X10
90X10
100X5
110X5
120X2 <--- tried for five, and I just failed at 2 1/2.  Am going to drop my curls to every other day, since they don't do anything for my powerlifting goals... however... I have a 12 year old daughter, so my thought is, that when I get my curls to around 220 or so, I ought to be able to scare the living crap out of anyone who shows up to date her .  I noticed that some of the boys at the gym have "noticed" my daughter... grrrrrrrr... Don't be messin' with my baby girl...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

Considering you worked in the 90-100% range for that entire session, I am simply in awe. Your level of intensity is incredible. Great session.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 20, 2004)

*Speed bench*

Hey SF, thanks as always for the encouragement.  You have no idea how much I appreciate it!  I have a question for you: on bench days, if I'm in a rush, what should be my focus?  Today was such a day... I didn't get up as early as I needed to, so I had to rush my workout, and didn't get incline or decline bench in.  Thanks in advance.

Bench (speed)
135X8
155X5
175X2
175X2
175X2
155X2
135X2

Lat Pull downs
90X10
110X8
130X8
150X5
170X5
190X5
210X3
230X3
250X3
270X 1/2 (Missed)

Yates Rows
135X8
155X5
175X3
195X3
205X3

Dumbell Rows (Done during rest set of yates rows
60X8
70X5
80X3
90X3
100X3

Good work.  Was intense.  Legs are super sore from yesterday.  Am probably going to take the weekend off.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 20, 2004)

> I have a question for you: on bench days, if I'm in a rush, what should be my focus?



I'd focus on lats and/or shoulders on DE day. On your ME day I'd focus solely on triceps when pressed for time.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 21, 2004)

*Biceps, Triceps, and Abs... oh my??*

Rest day?  Whatever... LOL.

Eliptical
10 minutes, 1 mile ... got my ass soundly kicked by my oldest daughter

Curls
70X10
90X10
110X5

Shrugs
135X10
225X10
315X10
365X5
405X5

Grips (Hold bar for 10 count)
405 - Overhand grip, both hands
495 - Under/Over like deadlift
545
585
675 - 5 count
675 - 7 count
765 - 4 count

Triceps Press downs
80X8
90X5
100X3

Dumb bell triceps extensions (Not sure what they're really called
30X10
40X10
40X10
40X10

Curls -- gonna try dropsets here
90X8 -> 45X5
70X8 -> 45X5
70X8 -> 45X5
70X8 -> 45X5 <-- Daughter asked why I was straining so hard to get so little weight... gawd getting old sux.

Kneeling Ab Crunches
100X10
120X10
140X10
190X10 <-- Thats the stack... guess thats all she wrote 

Crunch Machine
40X10
50X10
60X10
70X10

I'm not sure that I'm going to go to the gym tomorrow... if I do, it will likely be more abs and some more cardio... need to get rid of that tummy.  On another note, my daughter said that my arms were definitely getting bigger.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 21, 2004)

wow! your an animal!!!  those lil pricks better leave ur daughter alone if they know whats good for em


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Chiq,
Thanks for stopping by!
Animal?? BLUSH! Hardly!  I look at Saturday Fever's workouts and think "Geesh I've got a long way to go."  I am happy with my progress though.  I have noticed a marked change in the way my body looks, and believe that I will be in much better shape at 38 than I was at 18.
-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 22, 2004)

*And now for something completely different*

Ok, so today is Sunday... technically Speed BP day.  However, I mistakenly thought that I was taking Saturday AND Sunday off.  I was in the mood, so...
Speed Bench Day it is .  I know training 7 days a week is probably by definition overtraining.  I sincerely doubt it'll happen again... I'm old. LOL.

Speed Bench
115X8
135X5
155X3
175X3
185X2
185X2
185X2
185X2
185X2 

Chest Supported Rows
225X8
315X5
405X3
425X3
445X3
475X3
495X3 <-- Much to the shock of the 10 year old kids who were standing by the window...
545X2 <-- FAILURE

Lat Pulldowns
180X8
200X5
220X3
240X3
260X2 1/2 <-- Failure

Shrugs
135X10
225X10
315X5
405X3
455X2 <-- Failure ... Duh... did these yesterday

Yates Rows
135X8
155X5
175X3

Curls ... Dropsets
70X10 -> 45X5
90X5 ->  45X5
90X5 ->  45X5

Kneeling Crunches
120X10
130X10
170X10
190X10

Obliques (Using hyperextension thingie)
40X10
50X10
50X10

Cable Rows
240X5
270X3
280X3
300X3 <-- That's the stack... 

Freakin' intense workout!   Felt super good.  I'll probably pay for it in the morning, but it felt really good.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 22, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> I know training 7 days a week is probably by
> definition overtraining.  I sincerely doubt it'll happen again... I'm old. LOL.
> 
> I'll probably pay for it in the morning, but it felt really good.



omg!!!  sometimes ya gotta do what feels good


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 23, 2004)

*Me D/l*

Bah! Super late getting to the gym.

Deadlifts
225X5
315X3
405X1
455X1
475X1
515X0
515X0 <-- pulled it up about 3"... should have had it! dammit!!

Deadlift Machine
315X3
405X3
BAH... have to go to work...

Considering how short the workout ended up being, I'm not real happy... needed to drag my ass up earlier!  Will do better the rest of the week.  I also know, now, that I can get 515 going.... I am going to try some things with my form to see if I can make some adjustments to it.  I'm also going to do overloads with a 3" platform to get my starting explosive strength better.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 24, 2004)

*Can't you just go somewhere on vacation...*

Rest Shmest... I woke up this morning at 4:30, bright eyed and semi-bushy-tailed.  Got to the gym, and much to my horror, my MP3 player is out of juice... blah... no Tunes.  Oh well... Now... for the record, when I'm lifting, I listen to heavy metal, or rap... not sure why the rap... I just do (LOL).  So... you'd think that in lieu of having my handy dandy mp3 player, thats what would be going around in my head... but NOOOOO... what I hear in my head, instead of say... AC/DC, DMX, 50Cent, Metallica... instead of ANY of those, what I hear is this song my oldest daughter was playing by some group called "A simple plan"... the chorus to the song goes something like this "Can't you just go somewhere on vacation... I'll book your flight, or pack your bags if ya want me too..." Yes, I hear my daughters little surfer dude band and goofy song in my head... for essentially my whole workout, which gave me this absolutely ridiculous smirk for the whole workout...

So... abs and arms baby...

Curls... Dropsets
70X10 -> 45X5
80X8 -> 45X5
90X5 -> 50X5
90X5 -> 50X5
80X5 -> 50X5
70X5 -> 50X5

Kneeling Crunches
140X10
150X10
160X10
170X10
180X10
190X10

Crunch Machine
60X10
70X10
80X8

Hammer Curls
40X10
50X8
60X5

Cable Curls of death (inspired by SF)
80X18->70X8->60X5->50X10->40X7 and my arms are shaking... and that stupid song is STILL rattling around in my head!

And I'm done... 30 minutes of that dopey song is about all I can take... LOL.

Oh.. forgot
Eliptical 10 minutes


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 24, 2004)

Man, I hate having songs like that stuck in my head. Good session nonetheless.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 26, 2004)

*ME BP day*

I'm a day late... dang it!

Bench
105X8
135X5
155X3
175X3
195X1
215X1
235X0 ... dammit! Shoulder was NOT happy today

Lat Pull downs
90X8
180X5
200X3
210X3
220X3
240X3
260X2

Skull Crushers
70X10
70X10
70X8
70X8

Iso Lat Incline Press
90X8
100X5
110X3
120X3
130X3
140X0 <-- what happened here   

Shrugs
135X10
225X10
315X5
325X3
345X3
355X3

Iso lat decline
90X8
110X5
130X3
150X3
170X3
180X3
210X3
230X3
250X1

Yates Rows
135X8
225X5
245X3
265X3

Triceps Pressdowns
70X5
60X5
60X5 <-- super weak on tris... gonna fix that 

Lat Raises
20X8
25X5
30X3
40X3 <--- Shoulders are *screaming* in protest
45X1

Curls
70X8 ->45X5
80X5 ->45X5
90X5 ->45X5

And I'm off to work... have to do a better job of being ready to workout the second I get to the gym.  I took a good 20 minutes wasting time with my MP3 player, gloves, etc... Decent workout... pissed about still being stuck with no PR on bench for this month... however... Tuesday is the last day of the month, and I just may do ME BP on Tuesday instead.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm wondering if you're working in too high an intensity range. The majority of your work is coming in the form of triples or even singles. That's averaging in the 85-95% range for intensity. One thought to ponder is doing your main lift, and maybe one other, at a very high level of intensity, and then scaling the rest of the work down to sets of 6-8. This will provide your body with a load capable of increasing strength but won't be as taxing on your CNS. Should leave lots of fuel leftover for your ME work from session to session.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 27, 2004)

So,
I was guilted into staying home instead of going to the gym this morning.  My 2 year old started whimpering when I got my gym back ready and started heading out the door... I'm such a softie (LOL).  She has THE most beautiful big blue eyes, and when she started screaming "come back come back," well... I just couldn't leave.  At any rate, today is supposed to be speed deadlift day.  I am going to workout tomorrow (lightly), primarily am going to do some work trying to figure out the particulars of my deadlift form so that I can go for a PR on Monday.

On another note, I read several of Dave Tate's articles, and am going to change my routines slightly so that I'm not going for a max on the SAME lift every time.  I'm also going to see how things go with pushing for a 1RM on deadlifts once a month instead of every week (LOL).  I'm also going to increase the intensity.  I'm starting to carpool with a couple of coworkers, so I have to be at the gym, working out at 5:00 sharp.  I will have exactly 45 minutes to get my workout done, so I'm going to have to be super focused.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 28, 2004)

*Dave Tate's apparantly intractable rules of periodicity and ME*

So... today initially started out to be an abs and arms day... Then, realizing that I hadn't done speed deads on Friday, I decided... what the hell, I'll figure out what I'm doing wrong on my Dead... then of course, I opted to screw that, and just go for ME... bear in mind, that in one of Dave Tate's article, he says specifically, that you CAN NOT train ME on the same lift more than 3 weeks in a row... so... here we go:

Curls
40X10
70X10
80X10 -> 40X5
90X8  -> 40X5
100X4 -> 40X5
110X1

Shrugs
135X10
225X10
315X8
405X8
455X3


Deadlifts -- focused on explosive strength here
225X2
315X1
365X1
405X1
455x1
475X1
515X0
515X0
... Still don't like that answer: 515X1/2.. ok 515X0 dammit!

Deadlift Machine Note... this is the SAME movement, different grip, and slightly altered ROM
405X5
495X3
515X2
535X1
555X1
595X1
605X1
655X1 -> Struggled a little but got full lockout... I NEED to translate this to my real deadlift... curses!

Rack Pulls
290X5
380X3
470X3
560X3
650X1
670X1
710X1

Ok... so... Dave Tate is right, thats the end of it.  I clearly need to "confuse" my body in terms of the ME work that I'm doing.  Yes, I could have done ME deadlift on Monday, but you know what... I believe the result would be the same.  Monday, I'm going to work on my deadlift form... Up to 455 felt super good... came off the floor like it was nothin'.  I'm also going to incorporate pliometrics in, and I'll get my > 500 deadlift next month.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 29, 2004)

*Speed bench... um... and then some*

Howdy, so today is Sunday, speed bench day.  I get to the gym, and am focused.  I want to get in, work out, and be done.

Bench Focus on speed
135X3
155X3
175X3
185X2
185X2

Chest Support Rows
135X10
225X10
315X10
405X5

Yates Rows
135X10
225X8
245X5
265X3
285X3
295X2

Lat Pull downs
90X8
180X5
270X3
250X3
260X3

Gripping exercise Pull and hold for a  10 count
405
455
475
495
565 - 7 count
605 - 5 count 

Decline Bench
90X8
110X5
130X5
150X3
170X3
190X3
210X3
220X3
240X3
260X3

Cable Rows
220X5
245X3
270X3
285X3
300X3

Hang Cleans
115X8
125X3
135X3

Curls (Dude was putting the weight on the bar for him... I'll work in)
70X10 -> 45X5
80X5 -> 45X5
90X5 ->45

And I'm done... until this guy that I call "the wifebeater" comes in.  I refer to this guy as the wb, because he is amazingly disrespectful to his wife... orders her around like she's a trained dog... just totally pisses me off.  Anyway... WB is doing legs, and he orders his wife to rack 3 plates on the squat machine.  Now this woman is lucky if she ways 100 lbs, so hefting 3 45 plates on each side was a chore for her... this whole thing just infuriates me... fine ya little prick, you want to do legs.. I'll do legs:

Hack squats 30 second rest between sets... any number of cusswords thrown in under my breath (WB is doing the squat machine and grunting like a stuck pig... I'm saying horrible things like "Come on you punk ass muthafukka, give me some more.")
440X5
530X5
620X5
710X5
800X3 <-- Ummm... I think thats a PR... Full range of motion... slammed the sled hard enough when I was done that it moved the machine back a good 3".

WB does SL/DL with 105 for sets of 8... I do deadlift machine

Deadlift Machine
405X5
495X3
585X3
675X1
695X1

WB looks to be done with SL DL... I ask him how many sets he has left... he says he's done, and orders his wife to unrack his weight.  I intercede, and say its ok, that I'll be going up from there.

SL/DL
225X5
315X5
365X5
385X5
405X3

At this point WB leaves, and I dare say that he looked a little afraid, and if nothing else, he has at least some respect for me.

As for me... well, that was one seriously intense workout.  I sincerely doubt I'll be doing legs tomorrow.  I'm thinkin' abbies, cardio, and I'm done.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Its Monday *

So, I get to the gym at 5:00, on the dot...

Eliptical Machine 5 minutes (legs are absolutely killing me)

Kneeling Ab Crunches
150X10
160X10
170X10
180X10
190X10

Crunch Machine
60X10
70X10
80X10
90X10

Deadlifts - Focus on form... weight not important
135X2
225X2
315X2
405X1

I tried a couple of variations, including "sumo style" and worked on making sure to round my shoulders, look up, etc.  It occurred to me that this was one of the primary differences between using the D/L machine, and just the bar... the machine "forces" you into a predefined range of motion, so your form ends up naturally being correct.

I am going to record my diet as I go along, starting with today.  I know my diet is screwed up, and I believe the first step to fixing it is to record what I'm eating.

Meal 1: 1 pkg Quaker Instant Oatmeal Peaches and cream flavor
Meal 2: 9 mini rice cakes, protein drink.
Meal 3: Salad, no croutons, 6 sugar free "Mother's checkerboard wafers".
Meal 4: None
Meal 5: Steak, Salad, 12 sugar free "Mother's checkerboard wafers".


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 30, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> .


And I'm done... until this guy that I call "the wifebeater" comes in. I refer to this guy as the wb, because he is amazingly disrespectful to his wife... orders her around like she's a trained dog... just totally pisses me off. Anyway... WB is doing legs, and he orders his wife to rack 3 plates on the squat machine. Now this woman is lucky if she ways 100 lbs, so hefting 3 45 plates on each side was a chore for her... this whole thing just infuriates me...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

You know you've found your groove on deads when all you feel like you're doing is pushing your hips forward. Remember it's a coordinated effort. You should be doing the following things in the following order, and yet they should all happen so close together it seems like you're doing it all at once, right away:

1. Pull back with your upper back.
2. Push out on the sides of your feet.
3. Thrust your hips forward.

And like I said, they should fire in that order and FAST and then you should be focused on all 3 at once.  And who said weights weren't fun? 

Great sessions. I don't know how you're going to overcome that whimpering 2 year old plateau. It sounds unbeatable to me.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 30, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  It's only been two months! hahaha.
Thanks for the pointers SF.  I'm going to change up some things, but am still going to focus on getting my groove right on deads.  I noticed this morning I was looking down, whereas on the machine, because of the way the handles are, I have no choice but to look up, and the movement with the machine FEELS exactly as you described.  I'm going to focus on my form until I get it right... then watch out .... if I could translate my deadlift on the dopey machine to the "real" deadlift, I'd be pullin a 670, which is pretty damned close to my goal.  It is odd (super odd) to me that 515 FEELS so much heavier than the 670 on the machine.  I will figure it out, and I will overcome this.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 31, 2004)

*Rest... ha...*

So, I slept in a little, and got to the gym at 6:30 (no carpool this am.).  Today is rest day, but I'm going to do abs,obliques and cardio anyway.

Elliptical: 15 mins hr@120

Kneeling Ab Crunches
150X10
160X10
170X10
180X10
190X10 <-- abbies are begging me to just stop... NOW

Crunch Machine
60X10
70X10
80X10

Hanging Leg Raises
10
10
10
10

Obliques
40X10
45X10
50X10 (Using hyper machine sideways)

Good workout today.  Am looking forward to tomorrow.  I am going to try floor presses for the first time.

Diet:
Meal 1: Brown sugar oat meal
Meal 2: LF Yogurt
Meal 3: Chicken and steamed vegies
Meal 4: 2 ham and turkey sandwiches on whole wheat bread, 1/2 cup cottage cheese.
Meal 5: Baked Chicken Ravioli's, salad


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 31, 2004)

you are doing awesome! keep it up!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Dan,

You are really doing a great job over here.  I had never really stopped by, but reading on you are doing a hell of a job on your workout I only hope that you continue on.
SF, seems to know what he's doing or you wouldn't be making the gains that you have made so far.  
I'll be rooting for you.....


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Chiq, thanks for stopping by! Thank you for the encouragement as well!  Sometimes I get a tad frustrated when things don't progress the way I'd like them to.  (Just so ya know, I can be like a petulatant 3 year old too... I WANT WHAT I WANT NOW!!!!!).  Unfortunately, I'm 38, not 3, so kicking and screaming (or whining) doesn't work very well.

Hi Tony, thanks so much for stopping by.  I read your journal and posts.  Glad to see that there are other Dad's out there with their kiddos having them wrapped completely around their fingers.  My girls have me very much wrapped around their fingers!  Saturday Fever is awesome.  He definitely is wise beyond his years, and is a great resource to have on this board.  I'm not sure how, but he seems to keep on top of all of his students, in addition to being an entrepreneur.  I feel that he is directly responsible for the gains that I am making... I have NEVER deadlifted what I do now, and I firmly believe this is just a starting point, even at my age .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 31, 2004)

Everything you've done is ALL YOU. I like to think of myself as a mental supplement, of sorts. I can give all the advice in the world, but YOU are the one making it happen.

And I believe in you. I believe in Mike. I believe in Jen. You guys will do whatever you want, with or without my help. It's a bonus to me if what I say helps at all, but it's your dedication that makes it happen.

Ang age schmage. If Louie Simmons can squat a PR 900+ at 53, then a young man like yourself still has endless bounds. If I can somehow be a part of the process, through advice or form tips, that's great. But it's all you.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Diet:
> Meal 1: Brown sugar oat meal
> Meal 2: LF Yogurt
> Meal 3: Chicken and steamed vegies
> ...


Yup, I see where we could definately make some changes when your ready.   What are your macros for the day?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2004)

Uh oh Dan.  You've been visited by the diet police .  j/k Jodi .


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

SF, you are way modest.  While the actual effort is being put forth by me, I can hear quotes from you in my head , and it inspires me (along with Mike and Jen... they're awesome!).

Jodi, thanks for stopping by, thank you in advance for the help.  I don't know what macros are.  What I put in my food journal is all that I ate (except that I had probably 3 or 4 diet cokes during the day... I prolly have to cut that out too, but I do need to fix my diet!).  I will continue food journaling this week, and then get your input as to what I SHOULD be eating, and then see how I do.  I really REALLY appreciate your help!

Jersey, thanks for stopping by.  I actually asked Jodi for some help, primarily because I KNOW I'm not eating right, but I don't really have a clue where to begin... I read her guide to cutting (which was well written I might add), but am a nutritional dolt.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 1, 2004)

*Me Bp*

So... tossed and turned pretty much all night last night   whats up with that?  Got to the gym at 5:00 am.

I tried to do floor presses, but I'm not quite sure what I'm doing, so I thought I'd take a look at what I'm _supposed_ to do, and will do them on Sunday.  So I then set up the rack for doing pin presses... however, Terry, a guy I've seen there a few times in the morning comes over to me and says that he's rearranged his workout schedule so that he does chest on Wednesdays... cool... I now have a spotter/workout partner.

Bench Presses
135X8
155X5
175X3
195X3
215X3
235X1 <-- I'm not honestly sure that I got this totally by myself
255X0 Had some help on the way back up.

Negatives...
185X5 ... failure... 185X5 (Negatives).

Chest Supported Rows
90X8
180X8
270X8
290X5
300X5

Decline Machine
90X8
180X8
200X5
210X5
220X5
240X3 +1 negative

Incline Machine
90X8
140X5
160X3
180X0 <-- Super weak here.

Didn't get a chance to really do tris, or a proper upper back workout, but I'm happy to have some help with bench.  I tried a few different grips, and found that a little wider seems to be more comfortable.  Either way, I am confident that with a spotter, my max will definitely increase... I'm excited!

Diet:
Meal 0: Protein Bar (pre-workout).
Meal 1: Banana Cream Instant Oatmeal. (Yes, I realize this is going to go away... LOL... I shall enjoy it until Monday when I start fixing my diet  ).
Meal 2: Turkey and Ham sandwich on wheat bread, Protein drink, LF Yogurt
Meal 3: Turkey and Ham sandwich on wheat bread, LF cottage cheese, LF Yogurt.
Meal 4:
Meal 5:


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking great man. What's more impressive than the actual weight you're lifting is your dedication. Truly inspiring. Best of luck!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 28, 2005)

*Finally back *

So,
I have been posting my training logs on a different site, and received precious little feedback, so I'm going to start anew here.  In that same vein, I've been off training for the better part of a month, so I'm doing kind of a reset.  Of course... I missed training today... could NOT get my ass out of bed, but I'm going to go do cardio during lunch today.

My goals for the June meet are as follows:
Bench: 325 (still way weak (in fact pathetic), especially for a shirted bench press).
Squat: 650 (Attainable... current raw squat is 500, 575 with wraps).
Deadlift: 600 (Probably a stretch. 535 comes up routinely, but I'm going to focus).  I'm still going west side, but I'm thinking seriously about switching to the Sheiko method.

So... Saturday, I went to the gym, primarily to see how badly my strength had diminished.

Deadlifts:
135X8 
225X5 
315X5 
405X5 
455X3 
495X3 
515X1 
535X1 
545X0 
545X0 

I got 545 started, but couldn't make the lift.  I'm going to get a gym membership elsewhere so that I can use a real powercage to work on both deadlift and squat.  I'm also planning on purchasing some chains and jump-stretch bands sometime next month, with the focus being on working the eccentric portion of the lift.

Grips (gripping bar for a 10 count):
225
315
405
495
585
675
765
785 (Now, if I can just translate this to deadlifting!!)

I'm almost out of time, but I thought I'd throw in some yates rows.
Yates Rows:
135X8
225X5
315X5
355X5
375X5
405X3

And I'm done.  Short workout... decidedly NOT an "official westside workout," but at least I DID make it to the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> I'm still going west side, but I'm thinking seriously about switching to the Sheiko method.



I thought I read something about the Sheiko method on goheavy.com, but now I can't find it.  Do you have a link? Thanks.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 29, 2005)

*Me Bp*

 For some reason, I felt REALLY weak today, and it showed.  However, I made it to the gym, so I am thankful for that.

Bench:
135X5
185X3 <-- felt REALLY weak here, shoulder hurt, and there was no spotter around, so I'm gonna quit now.

Bent rows:
135X8
225X5
275X5
315X3
365X3

Seated barbell presses:
70X8
90X5
110X3
130X3

Cardio: 15 mins.

Really disappointed with bench... I'll obviously focus on that in the upcoming months.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 1, 2005)

*Wed w/o*

Has been a hectic week, and forgot to post...

Box Squats:
135X2X4
225X2X4
275X2X2
315X2X2
365X2X2
405X2

Good mornings:
135X8
225X5
315X3
365X2 (missed 1... that kinda hurt).

Speed Deadlifts:
135X8
225X5
275X5
315X5
335X3
355X3
375X3

Leg Press:
260X8
350X5
440X5
530X3
620X3
710X3
800X SQUISH... DAMMIT!  I was tired, so I'll be ok with it. LOL.

I looked at this other gym today, and got a trial 1 week pass.  I'm looking forward to Monday and deadlifting and squats with a powercage... yay... can FINALLY work on the portion of my deadlift that keeps sticking.... 600 by June baby!!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 4, 2005)

Went to the gym on Sunday.  Short workout, but a workout nonetheless.

Speed Bench:
135X8
225X5
225X5
225X5
225X5

Bent Rows:
135X8
225X5
245X5
275X3
315X3

Grips:
405
495
585
675
765
815 <-- I actually bruised my hand on this one, because the bar started to rotate.  It was kinda cool to see the bar with 8 plates and a quarter on each side. ... got a full 10 count too .


Dumb bell Rows:
85X8
90X5
95X5
100X5

Cable Rows:
240X8
255X5
270X5
285X5
300X3

Iso Lat rows:
90X8
180X5
270X5
360X5
450X5
540X3

And I'm done.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 6, 2005)

Forgot to post for Monday.  Started at the new gym

Squats:
135X8
225X5
315X5
405X5
455X3
495XSQUISH! <-- Damn glad I was in a power cage.

Deadlifts:
135X8
225X5
315X5
355X5
405X3
495X1
515X1
*545X1*
565X0

Rack Pulls @ 4" below knees
135X8
225X5
315X5
405X5
455X5
495X3
545X1
565X0

Rack pulls @ 4" below knees:
135X8
225X5
315X5
405X5
455X5
495X3
545X1
565X1
585X1
605X0

First time using the powercage for rack pulls... I'm quite happy with being able to pull lower.

And... I'm done for now.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 11, 2005)

*DE Bench (Sunday)*

Speed Bench:
135X8
155X5
175X5
195X5
225X5

Bench drops: (Drop the bar and catch it before it hits my chest)... plyometric
90X5
90X5
135X5
135X5

Curls:
90X8
100X5
110X5
130X3

Bent Rows
135X5
225X5
275X5
315X5
375X3
...Yates Rows...
405X3
455X3
*475X3*

Dumb bell rows:
95X8
100X5
100X5
100X5

And I'm done for now


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 12, 2005)

Went to the gym during lunch yesterday to do deads and squats...
Squats:
135X8
225X5
315X5
405X5
495X3 added wraps
545X3
585X1
605X1
625XSQUISH

Deadlifts
135X8
225X5
315X5
405X5
495X3 added 38 Max D/L suit
515X1
535X1
545X0
545X1
555X0
555X0 Dammit!

Rack Pulls @ 2" below knees
315X3
405X3
495X3
535X1
545X1
565X1
585X0

Grips
315
405
495
585
675
765
815 ... bruised my palm, and the bar rotated and ripped one of the callouses on my hand... I still friggin held it though!

And I'm done... good workout... good intensity


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 14, 2005)

Went to the gym during lunch yesterday, did chest and back... some shoulders... wasn't really in the mood, but the gal with the nice fake boobies was there (LOL).

Bench:
135X8
155X5
175X5
225X3
245X3
255X1
265X1
275X0 Almost had it... oh well

Bent Rows
135X8
225X5
275X5
315X3

Yates Rows
375X3
405X3
455X2

Shrugs
315X10
405X10
455X10
495X5

Grips... don't ask why I did these...
495
585
675
765 and... RRRRRIP two callouses on my hands ripped right off.

Bent dumb rows
90X5
100X5
110X5

So... my hands really hurt now, but I'm done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

How do you do Grips? Is it just the top part of a deadlift?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hey Captain *

Hi Captain Deadlift,
Yes, grips are just the top part of the deadlift.  I hold for a 10 count so that I can KNOW that I can actually hold the weight.  Yes, I do way WAY more than I can possibly deadlift right now.  Perhaps it is psychological, I dunno... I do know that it makes pulling 500 seem like its nothing by comparison.
My hands are still messed up today, but I'm still gonna do squats and deads.

-Dan


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 28, 2005)

YAY!!! I'm so excited.  Finally have someone to workout with on bench.  Deads and squats are progressing nicely, but bench has been anemic due to not working it.  So... I'll track and see how I do starting today.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 1, 2005)

So...
It has been ages since I've posted.  Among other things, the Arizona USPF meet was cancelled, and I kind of lost my focus a little.  However, I did a little soul searching, and last week, decided to REALLY get refocused.  To that end, I'll start journaling on here again, so as to keep track of my progress.  Among other things, I purchased an Inzer squat suit, and have started using chains.  Mind you, at a "pretty person" gym, some guy coming in with 50 lbs of chains on his shoulder is a somewhat scary sight.  My bench went down significantly, as I have focused on form, and on getting my bar speed up.  Deadlift and squat continue to be my best lifts by far.

Today was DE Legs:
*Box Squats:*
135X2
135X2
135X2
225X2
225X2
315X2
315X2
405X2 [Added Inzer squat suit, straps down]
405X2
455X2

*Speed Deads:*
135X5
225X5
315X5
365X5
405X3

*Jump Squats:*
135X5
225X5
315X5
365X5 [Yes, I actually caught air at this weight]
405X3 [Didn't catch air, but came up pretty quick]

*Good mornings:*
135X5
225X5
315X5

*Hyperextensions:*
100X8
100X8
100X8

Bent Rows: [Not sure WHY I did these]
225X8
3155X8
405X5


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 5, 2005)

Good weekend.  Did bench on Monday, and even though there were lots of pretty people there, I stayed focused .

*Bench*
135X8
155X5
185X5
No spotter, so went to machine
225X5
255X3
315X3

*Decline*
135X8
185X5
225X5

*Shrugs*
405X10
495X10
545X10

*Lateral Raises*
30X10
30X10
30X10

*Hang Cleans*
135X8
155X5
185X3
225X0 

*T Bar Rows with bent rows as drop set*
450X8 [8 plates behind, 2 up front]
BR: 135X8
495X8
BR: 225X8
540X8
BR: 315X8
585X8
BR: 405X5

*Yates Rows*
315X8
405X8
495X3
495X3

*Hyper-extensions*
100X10
100X10
115X10
120X10

Very intense workout on Monday .  Am looking forward to legs today.  First real intense session with squat suit, and I'm gonna be working on my deadlift sticking point.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2005)

That's an incredible intensity level! Where's your dead sticking?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 5, 2005)

*Squats, Deads, Oh My *

First off,
Thank you so much SF for stopping by.  Your advice and encouragement has always been greatly appreciated!

So... ME Squats/Deads.
I seemed to have hurt my left knee some, as a result of kneeling hard on it the other day.  It was inflamed and hurt.  I put ice on it last night, and the inflamation was down this am... so...

*Box Squats* W/Inzer suit, straps down
135X8
225X8
315X8
405X5
455X5
495X3

*Squats W/Inzer suit, straps down unless noted*
515X2
545X2
Added Inzer Wraps, straps up
585X1 [Not sure that this was to full depth, but it was pretty damned close]
610X MISS [Partial, but was spooked at going deep]

And, at this point, my knee is REALLY REALLY hurting.  So, I'm gonna be done for now.  Some notable things.... 585 was for full depth [I'm pretty sure], so I liked that... 610 is a weight that I've never EVER gotten under until now.  Backing it out was WAY scary.  I did a partial squat on it, but quite frankly was a little scared.

I *THOUGHT* at this point that I was going to work on deads, specifically my sticking point, which is 2" below my knees.  I set up the power rack for that, I did one set, and it grazed my knee, and REALLY hurt, so I decided to take that as an omen from the lifting Gods (LOL).

I'm going to ice the knee tonight, and see what happens.  DE squat day is Friday.

Going forward, I'm going to really focus on my form, and making sure that irrespective of the weight, that I am getting to full depth.  With regard to d/l, I'm going to do either ME on squat, or ME on dead, but not both as I have in the past.  With Deads, I'm going to focus on doing rack pulls from my sticking point up, and also from just below my sticking point.  My strength from above my knees and higher is fine; I can pull 810 and hold it for a 10 count.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2005)

> and also from just below my sticking point.



There's your key. Also, sticking there is a sign that points at hamstrings. Are you pulling with the suit on? The last piece of the puzzle (aside from what you're wearing) may be piecing together the differences (even so very slight) in form between your squat and your dead. A true powerlifter, in general, always squats more than they dead like you do because with a squat you get the stretch reflex.

So, my $0.02 is to put a little extra time into your hamstring accessory work and speed deads. Even speed deads from just below your sticking point will be beneficial.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi back SF,
Thanks as always for the sage words of wisdom.
The last singles on deadlifts, I pull with my suit on.  I noticed when I purchased the suit, that it helps significantly with my form.  What do you suggest as accessory work on hams.  I was thinking platform SL/DL, but could certainly use some suggestions.  The gym I go to doesn't have a glut/ham machine.  Thus far, I am quite pleased with my progress.  I haven't taken anything other than a protein drink with regard to supplements.  I did cardio this am, and am going to do 'beach muscle' when I go for my regular workout.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2005)

SLDL are my favorite. I usually give MonStar a "high/low" scheme where he'll load about 80-85% on the bar and do 8-10 sets of 2-3. If you have bands, this would be a great place to use them as well.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi SF,
I will take a quick look at monstar's journal, and go from there.

I did beach muscle today.

EZBar Curls
90X10
100X10
110X5

Decline situps/crunches whatever they are
4 sets of 15

Crunch machine
80X10
90X10
110X10

Hammer Curls
45X10
50X10
55X10

Tommorrow is speed bench... and I'm bringin' my chains. LOL.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 7, 2005)

*DE bench*

So, I've gotten past the point of being embarassed with bringing my chains to they gym... the looks/stares/snide remarks are still there; I suspect they always will be, and when my 1/2" chains come, I'm sure it won't get any better.

*Speed Bench drop set w/ plyometric drop bench*
135X8
->90X10
155X8
->90X10
185X8
->90X10
185 + 3/8" chains X 5

*Tate Presses*
40x10 [Ok, so I now have the utmost respect for those who can whip out 90 lbs on these]  I'm going to add more of these 

*French Presses*
80X10
100X8
100X8

Cardio 15 mins

*Decline Crunches*
10
+ 25 lbs X 10
+ 25 lbs X 10

Good intense workout 55 minutes.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 8, 2005)

*DE Legs oh my *

Today was DE Legs day, and I was irritated to begin with... sigh... ya know, some people just can't take a hint to leave ya alone until you are required to do drastic shit like get a restraining order... ok, I'll stop whining.

I arrived at the gym, rather pissed off....

*Jump squats*
135X5
225X5
315X5
405X5 [Caught air here... YES]
425X2 [Had my friend come over, and make sure I caught air... kewl]

*Box Squats* Below parallel... I'm going to build me a box this weekend.. using the bench sucks rope
135X2
225X2
315X2
405X2
405X2
455X2

*Partial Speed Deadlifts @ sticking point*
135X2
225X2
315X2
405X2
495X2 [Good speed]
585X0 So, I ask my friend who is a black belt in karate to smack me in the face if I don't make this lift
*585X1* YES!!!!   

I'm pretty much out of time at this point, so I do some abbies
Decline abs [Steep decline]
+35 X 10
+35 X 7

Decline abs [Not so steep decline]
55X10

And I'm done.

55 minutes... Intense workout, AND ... I believe that a 585 deadlift will be mine very shortly.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 11, 2005)

*Me Bp*

My lifting partner was out today, so ME/BP was limited in terms of being able to safely go heavier.  Instead of bench, I opted for pin presses.  I feel good about my workout .

*Pin Presses*
135X8
155X5
185X3
225X2

*Decline Bench*
135X8
155X5
185X3
225X3 <-- felt weak here, so I quit

*Tate Presses*
45X5
50X5
55X5
60X3 ... I'm still getting used to these .

*T-bar Rows with Drops sets of Bent Rows* -- Did these cuz I won't have time tomorrow
450X8
->135X8
495X8
->225X8
545X8
->315X8
590X5
->405X5

And with that, I'm done.  Not quite as intense as I'd like, but still an ok workout.  Tomorrow is ME legs.  I'm planning box squats, squats, sl/dl, hyperextensions, and good mornings.  The bar that I bent on Friday from slamming the 585 down with prejudice was in the corner next to squat rack.  I'm going to push for a 610 squat with full ROM tomorrow.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 11, 2005)

610 will be yours. Not only are you right on the cusp, you've got focus and you'll get really ready when you setup. Just remember not to slow down any more than you must when you're reaching the box. Try to keep a steady tempo down and your stretch reflex will give you as much liftoff as it can. I'm rooting for you Dan.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi SF,
Thanks for the feedback.  For some reason, my legs are achy this morning.  I'm going to be a little cautious today.  If I feel 610 is gonna happen, I'll get under it and do it.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 12, 2005)

*ME Legs*

So, as I said earlier, my legs were a little achy today... now they are more achy. LOL

*Box Squats* -- I NEEED to build my damned box... this bench was WAAAAY LOW
135X5
225X5
315X5
405X5

*Squats* -- Inzer squat suit, straps down
405X3
495X3
545X2
Add Inzer wraps and straps up
565X1
585X0 <- Got under it, backed it out, and I just didn't feel it, so I did a partial and was done

*Decline crunches*
+35 X8
+25 X10
+25 X10

*Deadlifts*
135X5
225X5
315X5
405X5
495X2
545X1
585X0 <-- bah... just exhausted

*Sl/DL*
135X8
225X8
315X5
365X5


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 13, 2005)

*Beach muscle*

So... on beach muscle day, I typically do some biceps, abbies, and I'm done.  It is typically more of a rest day than anything else.  However... my lifting partner said we should kick it up a notch.  So....

*Curls supersetted with skull crushers, no rest*
80X10
->90X10
80X10
->90X10
90X10
->100X8
90X7
->115X3
80X10
->90X8
80X10
->90X10

Holy CRAP!!! My arms are beat! !
*Alternating Dumb curls w/triceps presses*
45X10
->55X10
45X10
->55X10
45X10
->55X10
45X10
->55X10
45X10
->55X10

*Decline crunches*
+50X10
+25X10
10

Holy mackerel... THAT was an intense workout for beach muscle day.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 14, 2005)

*DE Chest*

*Speed bench with plyometric drops*
135X8
->90X10
135X8
->135X5
185X5
->90X10
185X5
->90X10

*Decline bench*
135X8
135X8

*Machine Wide grip Bench*
180X10
270X5

*Decline Crunches*
+50 X 8, +25 X 2
+50 X 6, +25 X 4
+50 X 6, +25 X 4

Good workout.  Triceps were sore from yesterday, but still a good workout.  Am looking forward to DE legs tomorrow.  I'm gonna try and catch air on jump squats @ 455.  I suspect strongly that is gonna be too heavy to really explode like that, but I'm gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jul 15, 2005)

*DE Legs*

My legs were feeling a little tired today. I'm going to up my intake of protein, and possibly supplement with glutamine or something for recovery.  I've also added glucosamine and chrontroitin (sp) supplements for my joints.

*Jump Squats*
135X5
225X5
315X5
405X5
455X3 <--- Caught air on all 3 reps... not QUITE as deep, but definitely explosive.

*Speed Deads*
135X3
225X3
315X3
315X3
315X3

*T-bar Rows dropset with Bent Rows*
405X8
->135X8
450X8
->225X8
495X8
->315X5
540X5
->405X5

I'm just completely toast after this... but...

*Hyperextensions*
125X8
125X8
125X8

And with that I'm DONE!
Good intensity.  The shock value of the pretty people staring in abject horror/amazement when I caught air doing jump squats@455 was worth any and all spinal/knee damage I may have incurred. LOL.


----------

